# Routing Shaker Cabinet Doors (Assembled?)



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Here is my dilemma… I'm somewhat new to cabinet-making, and I just finished up a few teak cabinet doors with a simple shaker style, tongue and groove assembly. Came out great.

However, they are completely glued up now and I wish I had run a 1/4" Roundover bit across the top and bottom rails of the doors to soften the edges a bit.

My concern is running that roundover across the rails is easy, but when I get to the joint on the end of the stiles, you're essentially coping (Or routing end grain) at that point. Can't say I've ever done that? Rookie question here… is this stupid, or more importantly UNSAFE to do this? Could I tear the joint apart? It's glued, is that bad news on the bit?

Please forgive me if this is safety 101, but I need to ask….

Thanks…

Lima


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

If you are talking about the outside edges of the doors, you will have no problem. Route the end grain before the long grain , that way if you get tear out you will likely cut it all away with the cut on the long grain.

Also, you might rethink using a 1/4" roundover bit on a (presumably) 3/4" door. That is way to much in my opinion, especially for shaker. I'd break the edge with a sanding block to get about a 1/32" radius on the edges and call it done personally.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

+1 on TungOil's comment.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

You won't tear out the joint, but if not cautious you could blow out the edge without a backer board. There's several ways to do it. Have a backer board or piece of wood against the end stiles while feeding it on the router table (to prevent tear out on the ends). or route with the round over where you feel comfortable then sand the end grain area to match. or route with the round over bit to where your comfortable and hand plane the ends to match. I would do the first mentioned, but I have also sanded the round over appearance by sanding the entire edged with a edge belt sander. I'm assuming the round over look is on the outer portion of the doors, not the panel side.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> That is way to much in my opinion, especially for shaker. I'd break the edge with a sanding block to get about a 1/32" radius on the edges and call it done personally.
> 
> - TungOil


What he said.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Wow thanks SO much for the replies and you all confirmed my suspicions about the 1/4 roundover… I was thinking that would be to much, and almost reveal some tongue on the stiles.. likely not but darn close, because it is 3/4" thickness.

I also have an 1/8 and a 3/16 roundover.. which are just about silly to own because you can easily sand that over if you want. But the super crisp look of 1/8" roundover might look ok??

Thanks again….


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Wow thanks SO much for the replies and you all confirmed my suspicions about the 1/4 roundover… I was thinking that would be to much, and almost reveal some tongue on the stiles.. likely not but darn close, because it is 3/4" thickness.
> 
> I also have an 1/8 and a 3/16 roundover.. which are just about silly to own because you can easily sand that over if you want. But the super crisp look of 1/8" roundover might look ok??
> 
> ...


Not silly to own. Yes, you can do that by hand, but the router bit will cut cleaner.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

> Not silly to own. Yes, you can do that by hand, but the router bit will cut cleaner.
> 
> - Rich


I agree… just thought some might believe that  and justifies my tool buying addiction.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would just chamfer it, I think round over will be out of place on a Shaker door.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

At work, we run lots of Shaker doors and they most commonly run with 1/8th inch round over, or just eased square edges (with a sander).


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Bondogaposis I'm trying to keep the look the same throughout rest of the boat… So in keeping it consistent it's roundover for this. I

DS I'm happy to hear that… I think I shall use the 1/8, which will blend nicely with other pieces of trim.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

As Rich says it's not silly to have the !/8" and 3/16" round over bits. Several uses for them. back edge of Plaques and picture frames, etc.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I would just chamfer it, I think round over will be out of place on a Shaker door.
> 
> - bondogaposis


My personal opinion as well. Personally i use a slickplane just to take the arris out.


----------

